# grizzly G0516 lathe mill combo?



## dbarr15 (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm really interested in getting some info on the lathe/milling combo  machine from grizzly G0516.  I have a small shop, mainly wood working  but want to be able to do small parts.  Saw a HF mini and wanted a  little better quality and capacity plus having both machines.  Will this fit the bill? I know combo machines are a compromise but just looking for the ability to do light metal work if needed.  This machine will stretch my budget and I know the tooling will add to it.  Do you have experience with this machine and what do you think?  I already own a table saw from Grizzly and am happy with it.   Thanks  Doug


----------



## davidh (Jul 4, 2013)

well at least I can offer a "welcome to the fuorum" until someone else come on. . .  I understand your "space management" problem.  I know others will chime in here, bit I believe its a matter of what you intend to use your machine for.  if you want to turn down a small shaft or pin for whatever, or even just drill a few holes accurately located, the combo would probably be just right.  everyones needs are different.  as far as tooling, much of what you would need could be used on something bigger in the future.  it seems to me that more then less folks decide that the little ones are just that, little ones.  my machines are used for pretty small stuff,  usually something that you could put in your pocket, and yet a 12? lathe and rong fu 30 are about right.  sorry I couldn't be more help, but they will come   
davidh


----------



## Cobra (Jul 4, 2013)

You will have gat fun with the combination.  I purchased one of Grizzly combo machines a couple of years ago and had a lot of fun with it. Built some steam and stirring engines with it.  If you understand the c hange overe time between the lathe and mill they can be a great tool. 
Best of luck. 
Jim


----------

